# NUCS question



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know the size of Warre frames and should probably look before posting but I'm feeling lazy. Could you buy a regular nuc and do a cutout?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A swarm or package is the simplest. If you build frames to fit your Warre, you could do a cutout on a nuc, but I think it's simpler to get a package...


----------



## The haunted chicken (May 30, 2012)

Thank you both for your quick responses. I'm very new to this, what exactly is a cut out? Sounds like I would cut just a portion of the nuc frames and attach to my bars or home made frame? Sounds scary, lol! I can't imagine the bees putting up with that to well. 

Darn, I guess a swarm or package is best. I was so hoping for nucs.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Check with your local beekeepers association. There may be members there who keep bees in Warre hives who will sell you a split.

Why the aversion to packages?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>what exactly is a cut out?

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/removeable-swarm-catching-frames/

Here are some pictures of a cutout, using "swarm ketching frames". You can make a simple frame, and rubber band them in. If you search online, I'm sure you can find hundreds of pictures of cutouts.

> Sounds like I would cut just a portion of the nuc frames and attach to my bars or home made frame?

Yes. Just tie them in.

> Sounds scary, lol! I can't imagine the bees putting up with that to well. 

If you are gentle, they put up with it better than you might think. You shake off the bees into the new box, cut the comb to fit the new frame, put it in the frame and put rubber bands around the frame to hold it in, and put the frame in the new hive. The hard part is building the frames for the Warre as it has only top bars...


----------



## The haunted chicken (May 30, 2012)

Thanks bluegrass, I just joined the local association so I'll ask around. As far as why I want nucs, I keep hearing the bees are more likely to not abscond if there's already brood and they already work together as a family. But like I said I'm just learning so I could be way off, lol.


----------



## The haunted chicken (May 30, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >what exactly is a cut out?
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/removeable-swarm-catching-frames/
> 
> ...



Fabulous info!! This sounds very doable now, thank you so much. I'll do some more research now that I know what it's called.


----------

